# Jasmines going to be a big sister!!!!



## ryder

Yaaaay! I just took a test and it was positive!!!! I will add pics later after lunch. 

I will be due around June 3rd!

:happydance:

Sorry its blurry and is upright instead of how its supposed to be. 

[IMG]https://i432.photobucket.com/albums/qq49/vicbrenan/IMG_3344.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## tasha41

:yipee:

Congrats!!


----------



## ryder

holy shyte your fast tash!


----------



## tasha41

I have to admit, I have been staring at this section all of today and yesterday. I want one. lol


----------



## happy&healthy

Congrats!


----------



## natasja32

Wooohoooo Congrats sweetie!:happydance::hugs:


----------



## AppleBlossom

congrats!


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

Congrats


----------



## poppy

Yay Ryder!!! Congratulations!!! I was just waiting for this post - I just knew it was going to be a BFP for you this month. Well done. I bet Jasmine will be a great big sis. How are you feeling?

xxx


----------



## ryder

I feel fine... Which is one reason I doubted it would be BFP lol... I never got any MS or anything with Jasmine either. 

Thanks girl :D


----------



## Dizzy321

Wahoo congrats! x


----------



## ryder

BTW for some reason I cant click the thanks button... so... I thank everyone who rpelies!


----------



## hayley x

:happydance: congratulations xxx


----------



## BlackBerry25

https://s281.photobucket.com/albums/kk227/mysunwillshine/FamilyMomContent/MomToBeCongratulations/congrats-pregnancy.gif


I am sooooooo HAPPY for you Joss :D :D :D


----------



## Try Rocking

Congratulations!!


----------



## _Hope_

Congratulations! So pleased for you! x


----------



## Tegans Mama

Congrats!! Must be the month for BFPs!!


----------



## pinkmac85

Congrats Joss!!!


----------



## Serene123

Congratulations Ryder!


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Congrats :) xx


----------



## cherrybear91

Congratulations!

=]


----------



## Plumfairy

Yaaay huge congratulations! :D xxx


----------



## Mervs Mum

O M EFFIN G!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1

:happydance: :yipee: :wohoo: 

That's just made my day!! :hugs:

Brill news Joss xxx


----------



## princess_bump

:wohoo: huge congratulations sweetie :D xxx


----------



## tansey

congrats!


----------



## Cobo76

Congrats! :happydance:


----------



## apple84

Oh I am so glad to hear that! Totally worth having to wait for you to test for what seemed like forever!


----------



## ~KACI~

Wooop wooooooo!!

Congrats huni!! x


----------



## alio

i am so pleased for you joss!!! can't believe we're not going through it together. love to you all! xx


----------



## ineedaseed

wow congrats hun, so pleased for you xxx


----------



## ryder

Mervs Mum said:


> O M EFFIN G!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1
> 
> :happydance: :yipee: :wohoo:
> 
> That's just made my day!! :hugs:
> 
> Brill news Joss xxx

Thanks, it made my day too :D


----------



## Linzi

I KNEW IT you lucky thing :) congrats!! x


----------



## ryder

Linzi said:


> I KNEW IT you lucky thing :) congrats!! x

I hope its your turn soon x


----------



## polo_princess

Congratulations!!


----------



## Waiting2bMommy

Congrats!!!


----------



## Tiff

YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!

I totally <3 you and am SO happy that it's finally happened!!


:wohoo:


----------



## alice&bump

congrats! i had a feelin it would be your month some how!


----------



## sazza

Lovely news! Congrats :)


----------



## Sovereign

:happydance::happydance:


----------



## Stiina

YIPEEEEE!!! Congrats Joss!!!!! <3 <3 <3 <3


----------



## nessajane

Congrats :) xx


----------



## Stiina

ryder said:


> Mervs Mum said:
> 
> 
> O M EFFIN G!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1
> 
> :happydance: :yipee: :wohoo:
> 
> That's just made my day!! :hugs:
> 
> Brill news Joss xxx
> 
> Thanks, it made my day too :DClick to expand...

 

lol! I think it made more than just your day, Joss!!! :D


----------



## mrskcbrown

Congrats! I am so happy for you! 


I wish it was me too:-(. Awhhhhh...oh well...Be blessed and enjoy your new little bundle!


----------



## emie

:hugs: congrats hunny :hugs:


----------



## Laura--x

Big congratulations hun!


----------



## Brockie

congartulations!!! xx


----------



## malpal

you mynx!!!! congrats hunny, i just knew you were!!!!!!! xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Eoz

yay yay yay hun.A November mummy having another baby.CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sam's mum

:wohoo: Congratulations!! x


----------



## babezone

woohooo get u xxx conrats hun xx


----------



## missjess

Wow !!! Congrats! So happy for you ! xxx:happydance:


----------



## EGGY#3

Awesome!:happydance:


----------



## dizzyspells

Congratulations!x


----------



## Ema

YAY!! So happy for you :) CONGRATS!!! XxX


----------



## Jessa

Congrats!!!


----------



## mel marmoss

congrats H&H 9 months :hugs:


----------



## BizyBee

congrats! :)


----------



## Pops

Bloody hell, its the month for these :bfp: isn't it!!

Huge congratulations darling, heres to a happy and healty pregnancy :hugs:

xx


----------



## Beltane

I knew it! I knew it! Congrats! We are due around the same time also!


----------



## Panda_Ally

Congrats hunny!!


----------



## ryder

thanks girls x


----------



## Linzi

ryder said:


> Linzi said:
> 
> 
> I KNEW IT you lucky thing :) congrats!! x
> 
> I hope its your turn soon xClick to expand...

Aww thank you hun thats so kind of you :hugs: x


----------



## leeanne

:happydance: Congratulations!!!


----------



## luckyme225

congrats!


----------



## jessndoug

beautiful lines congrats!!! come join us at first tri


----------



## Sweetie

Congrats honey, wish I had one of those big fancy congrats thingies for you too but Congrats anyways


----------



## jen1604

Awwwww congrats :happydance: 
It feels like another couple of weeks where everyone is getting pregnant!!xxx


----------



## dippy dee

congrats hun xx


----------



## helen1234

congratulation hunni x


----------



## Blob

OMG OMGFG!!!! :lol: Congratulations yaaaaay!! Jasmines going to be suuuuch a cute big sister :) AAAAAAHHHH!!!! I'm so happy for you hun!! :happydance: and you thought it wouldnt happen :) Yaaaay!!


----------



## Wobbles

:happydance:

Congratulations hun :cloud9:

x


----------



## mrscookie

Oh wow Ryder, congrats!!!!
x


----------



## Jem

Aww congrats!!!! x


----------



## XKatX

Congrats hun! x x


----------



## nicholatmn

Oh, congratulations! :D


----------



## Mamafy

Congratulations :D x


----------



## DonnaBallona

congratulations!! xx


----------



## Rachiebaby24

congratulations!!


----------



## Sparky0207

Yay, congrats honey! xx


----------



## ryder

thanks ladies x


----------



## cupcake

cant remember if i posted, congrats!


----------



## NewYearNewMe

congratulations :wohoo:


----------



## bluebell

Congrats :happydance:

xx


----------



## AC81

congratulations!!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Delilah

Congratulations xxx :happydance:


----------



## banana1011

Congrats Ryder!!!!!! SOOOOO happy for you!!!!!!!

:wohoo:


----------



## BabyDancer34

Congratulations!!!!!!!!


----------



## carries

Congrats Ryder! Fingers crossed we will be preggo buddies again this time eh!


----------



## dawny690

Congrats hun xx


----------



## cosmotbear

Wow!! Brilliant news!!! Many many congrats!!!! Xxxx


----------



## bunnyg82

Congratulations x


----------



## JennyLynn512

Congratulations!!!!


----------



## Alexas Mommy

Since I didn't say in here yet, CONGRATS!!! So happy for you, Jasmine, and Tom :) :hug:


----------



## DiddyDons

Aw lovely news! Congrats!! x x x


----------



## Jemma_x

Congrats x


----------



## Whisper

congrats. :D x


----------



## Katiex

congratulations x


----------



## massacubano

congrats! :dance:


----------



## hannah76

congrats!!!!!


----------



## Char&Bump-x

Should be a little careful digging up older threads girls

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-first-trimester/205918-leaving-you-guys.html

:hugs:


----------

